# Bonus Weeks/ II [merged]



## JMSH (Aug 18, 2010)

Can someone give me the "coles notes" version of what these Bonus Weeks are all about with II. Apparently I have received one.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Try this explanation by Dave M. the Marriott Moderator.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5


----------



## JMSH (Aug 18, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Try this explanation by Dave M. the Marriott Moderator.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5



Well not sure we are talking about the same thing. I deposited my weeks to II back in Feb. 2010. I now have an email from II advising that due to be a good customer I am getting a "Bonus Week". It is not an accomodation certificate?


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, it is an AC.

We are all getting them this week. Log into your II account and you will see that it is an AC. There is another thread on this already and most likely this thread will get merged with it.


----------



## JMSH (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is what it the email says;

As a thank-you for your valued membership, we are pleased to give you a Bonus Week! You have been selected as part of a very small group of Interval members to be included in this exclusive opportunity. 

With your Bonus Week certificate, enjoy the chance to take an additional vacation to destinations such as:

• Las Vegas, Nevada
• Palm Desert, California
• Atlantic City, New Jersey
• Fort Lauderdale, Florida
• Park City, Utah
• Puerto Vallarta, Mexico
• Austrian Alps
 • Canary Islands, Spain
• Poconos, Pennsylvania
• Cape Cod, Massachusetts
• Sedona, Arizona
• San Diego Area, California
• Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
• And More …





Visit IntervalWorld.com to redeem your Bonus Week certificate, which will be ready for use in the My Units section no later than August 23, 2010. Travel must be completed by January 23, 2011, and availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so secure your fun-filled vacation to an unforgettable destination today!


----------



## gerrburg (Aug 18, 2010)

*Just got mine too*

II sent an email today saying that I was part of a very small 
group of members selected to receive a bonus week.  It was 
to thank me for my valued membership. $199 + tax to use it, 
no restrictions on unit size, but must be used for travel between
September 2, 2010, through January 23, 2011.  Excludes holidays. 

Any one else getting these? 

Regards, GB


----------



## rsackett (Aug 18, 2010)

See this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128474

Ray


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I received mine in my II account today as well but have yet to receive the email. My experience is that the II activity runs a few hours before the email.



_ADDED
I just checked, and as expected the email came in about an hour or so ago, hours after the AC was deposited into my account._

.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2010)

Boy, II sure is wreaking havoc with the TUG boards with all these new AC releases this week!  Along with Dave's explanation in Terry's Post #2 above you can review a couple different threads depending on which type of AC you've received:

This thread on the TUG Exchanging Board references the "Valued Customer" AC that expires Jan '11 and has severe restrictions on its use.  You should have received an email from II to announce this AC.

This thread (especially the newer posts) on the TUG Marriott Board references the AC's which are being given to Weeks owners who enroll in the DC Points system, in lieu of canceling their old/individual II accounts when their new/corporate accounts are opened.  These expire one year from issue and appear to have the same restrictions as the typical AC's that are offered for exchange deposits.  It doesn't appear that II is sending out email notifications for these.  To find them in your old/ind II account, click the "Exchange" and "My Units" tabs.  II is issuing these within 60 days of enrolling in the Points system.


----------



## jjluhman (Aug 18, 2010)

thinze3-

I have the opposite experience.  I received the E-mail an hour ago, but it is still not showing up in my II account!


----------



## JMSH (Aug 18, 2010)

Guys excuse my ignorance but I am not following the II info in my account? How do you know when it is good for and what locations? When I pull it up it ask for a reservation # from Marriott to do an exchange? Maybe what I am looking at is not the Bonus week or AC?


----------



## mas (Aug 18, 2010)

JMSH said:


> Guys excuse my ignorance but I am not following the II info in my account? How do you know when it is good for and what locations? When I pull it up it ask for a reservation # from Marriott to do an exchange? Maybe what I am looking at is not the Bonus week or AC?



When in your II account, go to the exchange tab and click on the "My Units" button at the end of the Vacation exchange tabs (the second line of tabs).

If you've gotten an AC, it will be the first item listed under My Units and will say Accommodation Certificate XXXXXXX.  It will show as "unredeemed" with an expiration date of Jan 23rd, 2011.


----------



## Swice (Aug 18, 2010)

*I didn't get one*

I guess I didn't get one.   We did a Request First with our Ocean Watch week and got Ko Olina.    

Wonder what the trigger was/is?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2010)

Swice said:


> I guess I didn't get one.   We did a Request First with our Ocean Watch week and got Ko Olina.
> 
> Wonder what the trigger was/is?



And are these "Valued Customer" things only being offered to Marriott owners?


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 18, 2010)

II just sent me my second email this week with another Accomodation Certificate. So, now I have 2 and I never had to deposit a week to get them.


----------



## kedler (Aug 18, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> thinze3-
> 
> I have the opposite experience.  I received the E-mail an hour ago, but it is still not showing up in my II account!


I received the email and the AC is in my II personal account.


----------



## kedler (Aug 18, 2010)

kedler said:


> I received the email and the AC is in my II personal account.


Here is the fine print from II (click "more details" under the AC name):

All confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.

This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.

All other terms and conditions of individual membership, exchange and flex change must be adhered to.

This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date JANUARY 23, 2011.

This certificate may not be used to travel to any other resort under common ownership or management with the Home Resort.

Certificate not valid for 19DEC to 31DEC travel dates.

Certificate not valid for 17NOV to 25NOV travel dates.

Certificate not valid for 17JAN to 31JAN travel dates.

This certificate has no cash value.


----------



## wvacations (Aug 18, 2010)

kedler said:


> This certificate may not be used to travel to any other resort under common ownership or management with the Home Resort.



Does this mean you cannot go to ANY resort you own and/or in my case ANY Marriott??


----------



## kedler (Aug 18, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Does this mean you cannot go to ANY resort you at and/or in my case ANY Marriott??


Good question I wondered the same thing. Random searching resulted in Marriott's turning up including at least one that I own.


----------



## reedps (Aug 18, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> thinze3-
> 
> I have the opposite experience.  I received the E-mail an hour ago, but it is still not showing up in my II account!



Same here.  I just got the email this afternoon.  I'm wondering if it'll appear overnight??  I doubt I'll be able to use it, though.  I already have several trips booked.


----------



## Lee55 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just received my AC this afternoon.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 18, 2010)

Not to confuse things even more, but right before I was going to deposit my 2011 week, I got a post card telling me that II would give me a bonus week if I deposited my week now.  So I did, and I have a bonus week.

However, I guess I'm not a valued customer, since I never got that email.

I do know that Marriott was giving bonus weeks for those who joined the points program.

Stu


----------



## Smooth Air (Aug 18, 2010)

I did a "Request First" but have not been confirmed.

Today II sent me an AC *and *a Bonus Week( 2 separate emails) which has to be booked by Aug 23....only 5 days away so unlikely that I can use that Bonus Week.

What is the diff b/t AC an Bonus Week?

I did not join the Points Program.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> I did a "Request First" but have not been confirmed.
> 
> Today II sent me an AC *and *a Bonus Week( 2 separate emails) which has to be booked by Aug 23....only 5 days away so unlikely that I can use that Bonus Week.
> 
> ...



You may be misreading the e-mail. The e-mail indicates that the AC will be in your account by Aug 23, you have until Jany 23 to use it.


----------



## Smooth Air (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, ok, Thanks Dioxide.  It said ".....ready for use in the *MY Units* section no later than  Aug 23, 2010".

Can you call II to redeem or do you have to go to IntervalWorld.com?

So, is a Bonus Week and an AC the same thing?


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 19, 2010)

good morning...

Did not receive the "good customer" AC, but a standard AC for keeping my original account open (after enrolling).  It is good thru 8/2011, but I cannot search Flexchange (<59 day ) inventory...

Any other examples of this out there??????


----------



## kjd (Aug 19, 2010)

Got mine yesterday and have already booked a week for $199. Since these "good customer" certificates require action before August 23rd they make a good overlap for those of us who have scheduled a vacation prior to their travel expiration date of January 23, 2011. For example if you want to stay an extra day or two or three in the same area of your planned vacation you can book a week with the bonus and check out early.  It's better than a hotel room and probably cheaper on a nightly basis.

In our case we had booked a week that required a check in on Christmas Day.  By using this bonus cheap week we can be in the area earlier and avoid traveling on the 25th. Since we're driving we would have had to book a hotel anyway.

The motivation for II doing this promo is unclear to me.  The explanation may be that competition with the new Marriott points program may have started this.  I have not and will not join the Marriott points program.  With my units it would cost me $1,900 to join.  I just don't feel like being "shaken-down" by Marriott no matter what they claim the long term savings are.

I hope II continues to come out with offers that will entice the "good customers" to stay with them.  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 19, 2010)

kjd said:


> Got mine yesterday and have already booked a week for $199. Since these "good customer" certificates *require action* before August 23rd ...



Mine only says that it will be "ready for use" in my II account by August 23, 2010. No need to hurry.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 19, 2010)

kjd,

I thought the same as you then I read this thread and was confused.  I went into my II account and read the message under the My Messages menu tab about the bonus week. It cleared up my confusion in the Terms & Conditions at the bottom of the message.


TERMS & CONDITIONS
A redemption fee of US$199 (plus sales tax) or currency equivalent for international markets. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International offer. Travel dates are from September 2, 2010 through January 23, 2011. Excludes holiday weeks of U.S. Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years. All travel must be completed by January 23, 2011. The Bonus Week Accommodations Certificate will be issued to your account between the dates of August 12, 2010 and August 23, 2010. The Bonus Week Accommodations Certificate is not subject to any unit size restrictions, but it is subject to availability. The certificate is redeemable up to 24 hours before travel. The full list of available destinations can be found in your certificate. Please refer to your Bonus Week Accommodations Certificate for further details.


----------



## RandR (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you use the bonus AC and then get a guest cert and give it to a relative?


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 19, 2010)

Just called II, and the rep I spoke with said the ACs are being given to those people who joined Marriott Destinations.  When I said I thought these were different from the ACs given to  make up for II membership, she said no, that  they were for joining .  I then quoted "for being a valuable customer" email above, and Aug 12-23 deposit dates, she still thought they were for joining.

Did everyone who received an AC join the new points program?

RandR
Don't know if these ACs can be used as most others, because I didn't get one, but other ACs have the "Buy Gift Certificate" button when booked, and would think these would too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> Just called II, and the rep I spoke with said the ACs are being given to those people who joined Marriott Destinations.  When I said I thought these were different from the ACs given to  make up for II membership, she said no, that  they were for joining .  I then quoted "for being a valuable customer" email above, and Aug 12-23 deposit dates, she still thought they were for joining.
> 
> Did everyone who received an AC join the new points program?
> 
> ...



We didn't join the new program and we got two.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> Just called II, and the rep I spoke with said the ACs are being given to those people who joined Marriott Destinations.  When I said I thought these were different from the ACs given to  make up for II membership, she said no, that  they were for joining .  I then quoted "for being a valuable customer" email above, and Aug 12-23 deposit dates, she still thought they were for joining.
> 
> Did everyone who received an AC join the new points program?
> 
> ...



A friend of mine got one and he has not joined Marriott Destinations.


----------



## M&M (Aug 20, 2010)

I got one also and don't even own Marriott


----------



## ada903 (Aug 20, 2010)

I called too and they keep arguing that there are only two ways to get these - if you joined the destinations program, or for depositing your week.  No one wants to admit folks are just getting these for being valued customers.  One of my II accounts in 15 years old, with gold membership, but I guess I am not a valued customer


----------



## cbdmvci (Aug 20, 2010)

I got one.

Maybe because I'm a gold member ... and traded once this year ... and bought one getaway this year?


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 20, 2010)

ada903 said:


> I called too and they keep arguing that there are only two ways to get these - if you joined the destinations program, or for depositing your week.  No one wants to admit folks are just getting these for being valued customers.  One of my II accounts in 15 years old, but I guess I am not a valued customer



I didn't join the new program, and didn't deposit my week. I did make two request first exchanges this year through II.

Ps: Come to think of it I got two additional weeks through the 2 for 1 deals so I probably spent about $700 with II this year.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 20, 2010)

I won't be joining the new plan for some time, if ever, and haven't deposited for quite a while, but note that I have two AC's in my Unit account now...both expiring in January but on different dates.  

Brian


----------



## kjd (Aug 20, 2010)

My statement about having to use the "good customer" AC by August 23rd is in error.  I confused the last day of appearance in your account with a deadline.  The rest of my post is accurate.  (I think)  Sorry about that.

Both Marriott and II certainly know how to stir up a hornet's nest. Marriott with the confusion over the new points system and II with the good customer AC have generated chaos and ill-will. There is a legitimate question about the good intentions of Marriott with the introduction of the new point system.  It appears to benefit them more than anyone else.

With II, I believe they have good intentions by trying to reward their loyal customers.  Their execution of the program's announcements leaves a lot to be desired.  Customers get mad when they see others getting a benefit they believe they should receive.  That's coupled with II employees having different explanations of the AC offer and bad recordkeeping that doesn't reward people who deserve it.

It's indeed unfortunate with II's trying to do a good thing for customers that they end up making a number of them mad.  That's of course the opposite result of why they offered the AC program in the first place.  It was supposedly to keep good customers depositing their units with II.  It confirms the saying that "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 20, 2010)

It wouldbe interesting to know their definition of a "loyal customer". 

We have been II members since 1999 when we bought our first timeshare.
This year we have exchanged Waiohai, (and paid for an XYZ exchange) deposited both parts of Mountainside, have bought four Getaways (three came with an AC  as a part of their brief "buy a Getaway get AC offer" and we have exchanged one of those)  and  exchanged one regular Waiohai AC for Ko Olina.

That's about 12 transactions, this year, a new high for us! I have not added up how much we've spent in fees, but think that makes us a "loyal customer."

However, we have two units deposited which don't expire until 11/2012, and a couple of Acs which don't expire until next May, so they know unless we use those right away, we have to be with them until 2012.  So maybe it has less to do with being "loyal" than trying to keep members with no reason to stay with II. Our current membership expires this Spring, but even if we joined the points program, (which we won't)  we'd still  pay II fees for the units already deposited.

It is doubtful that all those people receiving ACs had no units deposited for future use, but II must have had some way of designating "loyal" customers.  Or maybe it was just some random II scatter shot to stimulate business.  Whether I could really use it or not...we are kind of booked up...this year I still want one because I am a loyal customer too!!

Hmmm, perhaps I needed to do a request first with our current Waiohai...


----------



## NJDave (Aug 20, 2010)

The grid and timeframe for use of the AC is similar to the XYZ promotion.  In addition, there was the glitch about a week ago in which the XYZ promotion showed up on line and then disappeared.  Based on these two facts, my guess is that a "loyal customer" is anyone that is eligble for the XYZ promotion.  I am eligible and did receive the AC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2010)

NJDave said:


> The grid and timeframe for use of the AC is similar to the XYZ promotion.  In addition, there was the glitch about a week ago in which the XYZ promotion showed up on line and then disappeared.  Based on these two facts, my guess is that a "loyal customer" is anyone that is eligble for the XYZ promotion.  I am eligible and did receive the AC.



Could very well be. We currently have three confirmed exchanges, one of which already has an XYZ tied to it. We received two ACs. I should try and call and see if I can get an XYZ or if they push me toward the AC use for the higher price.

The extra fee could be for the convenience of being able to place an ongoing request.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> SO maybe it has less to do with being "loyal" than trying to keep members with no reason to stay with II. Our current membership expires this Spring, but even if we joined the points program, (which we won't)  we'd still  pay II fees for the units already deposited.
> 
> Hmmm, perhaps I needed to do a request first with our current Waiohai...



You might be on to something Ann .. The longer they throw out tid bits the more you might decide to not join the new Marriott plan and stay longer with II directly.  I really think Marriott won't be able to compete on exchanges with II especially if 80% of owners don't join.

Brian


----------



## Herb33 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got my first-ever AC by email early this morning.  It's a Valued Member Program cert.  Quickly found what I wanted and worked through the online exchange request process, but when I clicked to complete the final step I got no online confirmation that my request had been received.  I went back to the My Units page and the AC was gone.  Went to the My History page and found my requested week marked as Pending Confirmation.

It's now 12 hours later and still haven't received email confirmation of my booking.

How long should it take to get that email?


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd call them.  Shouldn't take that long.  Mine (with another type of AC) came right away.


----------



## Kim R (Aug 20, 2010)

the confirmation of my booking with the "valued customer" AC was emailed to me two days later...I think the II system is overloaded.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Kim R said:


> the confirmation of my booking with the "valued customer" AC was emailed to me two days later...I think the II system is overloaded.



That's what I'm thinking - why else would my "Valued Customer" email and AC not be here yet?!?!  :hysterical:


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 20, 2010)

2 things:

One - In one of my conversations with a Marriott rep I was told that Marriott is giving Bonus Weeks for joining the new program.
Two - I'm pissed that I'm not valued enough to get a free week!!  :annoyed:


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2010)

classiclincoln said:


> 2 things:
> 
> One - In one of my conversations with a Marriott rep I was told that Marriott is giving Bonus Weeks for joining the new program.
> Two - I'm pissed that I'm not valued enough to get a free week!!  :annoyed:



It is far from free. $199 to redeem it. Also the AC can show up any time up through the 23rd. So you may still get one.


----------



## EZ-ED (Aug 20, 2010)

classiclincoln said:


> 2 things:
> 
> One - In one of my conversations with a Marriott rep I was told that Marriott is giving Bonus Weeks for joining the new program.
> Two - I'm pissed that I'm not valued enough to get a free week!!  :annoyed:



LOL - well don't feel bad I have not received anything (e-mail or otherwise) either. If it has to do with joining the new program then I guess I will be out of luck.


----------



## kjd (Aug 21, 2010)

It took me about two days to get the e mail confirmation of the valued customer reservation.  I wouldn't worry about it unless several days have passed.  System is either slow or the transactions are not properly programed into their system.  The final screen of the reservation can be printed as proof of making the reservation.  That comes up after they collect your money.  It got entered into my II history shortly after I received the e mail.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, it does cost $199 to use the week but that beats the hell out of full retail price.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 21, 2010)

Just went onto II and now I have an extra Accommodation Certificate that expires in January.  No email, but that's OK.  Anyone need a week?


----------



## kdorward (Aug 21, 2010)

*Old II accounts Bonus Week usage*

I am trying to find out the usage for bonus weeks that Marriott owners will be giving to keep their old II account.  Will you be able to use the Bonus AC week for the grid on the bonus weekand flexchanges.   One of the post on the boards said you couldn't use the bonus week for the flexchange period.   If that is the case the bonus week wouldn't be of much use for me.   The grid are very restrctive.  I am hoping to be able to use during the flexchange period without any unit restriction.   Any information on the use of the bonus weeks that Marriott owners will receive in the old II account for keeping it would bew appreciated.   If I can't use it during flexchange period they I would prefer not to keep my old II account.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 22, 2010)

kdorward said:


> I am trying to find out the usage for bonus weeks that Marriott owners will be giving to keep their old II account.  Will you be able to use the Bonus AC week for the grid on the bonus weekand flexchanges.   One of the post on the boards said you couldn't use the bonus week for the flexchange period.   If that is the case the bonus week wouldn't be of much use for me.   The grid are very restrctive.  I am hoping to be able to use during the flexchange period without any unit restriction.   Any information on the use of the bonus weeks that Marriott owners will receive in the old II account for keeping it would bew appreciated.   If I can't use it during flexchange period they I would prefer not to keep my old II account.



It would also be helpful to know if the AC has the "Marriott preference".


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2010)

NJDave said:


> It would also be helpful to know if the AC has the "Marriott preference".



I would think this is doubtful. They have been providing them to non Marriott owners also.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2010)

kdorward said:


> I am trying to find out the usage for bonus weeks that Marriott owners will be giving to keep their old II account.  Will you be able to use the Bonus AC week for the grid on the bonus weekand flexchanges.   One of the post on the boards said you couldn't use the bonus week for the flexchange period.   If that is the case the bonus week wouldn't be of much use for me.   The grid are very restrctive.  I am hoping to be able to use during the flexchange period without any unit restriction.   Any information on the use of the bonus weeks that Marriott owners will receive in the old II account for keeping it would bew appreciated.   If I can't use it during flexchange period they I would prefer not to keep my old II account.





NJDave said:


> It would also be helpful to know if the AC has the "Marriott preference".



I'm going to call II tomorrow and ask a few questions.  These AC's are being given out in lieu of newly-enrolled Marriott Points owners canceling their existing II accounts and getting a pro-rated refund of their fees (which was offered by II for at least the first couple weeks of enrollment.)  I've been doing a little bit of searching with mine, too, and haven't been able to access ANY flexchange inventory that's not on the limited grid.  I'll admit - I'm not happy with these as compensation for giving II possible access to my Weeks for the next 22 months, especially as II for me has historically meant downtrades for my Weeks.  To me this is just another case of II's smoke and mirrors making something look better than it is.



dioxide45 said:


> I would think this is doubtful. They have been providing them to non Marriott owners also.



(I think NJDave is referring to the AC's for enrollment, not the "Valued Customer" ones - which II still has not offered to me.  Grrrrrrr.  I swear, if II was as good for/to me as it seems to be for 95% of the other TUG posters, I wouldn't be so much more in favor of Marriott's new DC exchange system.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> (I think NJDave is referring to the AC's for enrollment, not the "Valued Customer" ones - which II still has not offered to me.  Grrrrrrr.  I swear, if II was as good for/to me as it seems to be for 95% of the other TUG posters, I wouldn't be so much more in favor of Marriott's new DC exchange system.)



I think this thread may now become very confusing. Two threads while similar in nature were merged. However, one was about bonus weeks in general and the other was related to those being offered to enrolled members for their old account.


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 22, 2010)

*Just what is a "valued customer"?  One II answer may be right*

This afternoon I spoke with a very well informed II rep, and among my questions was "How does II choose their "valued members" for the recent surprise bonus week giveaway.  

He said that it was not based at all on the member, but on which property they have.  Only certain resorts were targeted, and that  even people with expired memberships received them IF they had owned the right resort.  That makes sense, as there did not seem to be a consistent thread among recipients.

So we can stop wondering why some of us weren't valued!!  (At least he certainly sounded as if he knew what he was talking about)


----------



## mas (Aug 22, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> This afternoon I spoke with a very well informed II rep, ...He said that it was not based at all on the member, but on which property they have.  Only certain resorts were targeted...



That's probably why some people (including me    ) received multiple "valued" ACs.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 23, 2010)

mas said:


> That's probably why some people (including me    ) received multiple "valued" ACs.



Yes, you own 2 in the Florida Club which seems to be targeted.

I received one for Ocean Pointe (well I'm thinking it's OP since it's in the Florida Club).  

How about Manor Club sequel owners or Canyon Villas owners--have you received one of these bonus weeks?

Thanks,
Suzzanne


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 23, 2010)

Received ours about 5 days ago and procrastinated for three. Now that I'd like to go to the Carolina's in October....everything's gone. Today is the last day for me to book so....looks like "if you snooze you lose" 
Mike


----------



## newowner (Aug 23, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> This afternoon I spoke with a very well informed II rep, and among my questions was "How does II choose their "valued members" for the recent surprise bonus week giveaway.
> 
> He said that it was not based at all on the member, but on which property they have.  Only certain resorts were targeted, and that  even people with expired memberships received them IF they had owned the right resort.  That makes sense, as there did not seem to be a consistent thread among recipients.
> 
> So we can stop wondering why some of us weren't valued!!  (At least he certainly sounded as if he knew what he was talking about)





I spoke with a rep who read a list of properties that were given the certificate.  I can't remember them all but they included:

The Royals in Cancun
Marriott Florida Club
Cypress Harbour


----------



## kjd (Aug 23, 2010)

If II is targeting certain Marriott and non-Marriott resorts and not valued customers as they state, will this be an ongoing strategy for II?  If so, is II really concerned about a loss of inventory to Marriott or is this in fact some kind of fundraising scheme to raise fees from existing customers?  

Maybe in these tough economic times there's not a lot of new customers as in the past.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 23, 2010)

good morning!!!!

I own at Grande Vista and joined Florida Club and no "good customer" AC for me...

Spoke with an II supervisor regarding this. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, even they are unsure regarding distribution!!!

Here is the more concerning info regarding AC's....

There are now three type of AC's cooking out there

#1 AC's for depositing primo weeks.  These have a 1 yr from issuance expiration date as always

#2  AC's for legacy owners that have enrolled in the DC that have pre-paid f II accounts. for multiple years.  These also have one year limitations and get issued within 60 days of the formation of the new Marriott Corporate Account.

#3 The good customer ones which expire 1/23/2011

Here is the BAD news...

ALL three of these AC's are "grid" only,INCLUDING the FLEXCHANGE window.  In other words, these CANNOT be used to snag primo deals within 59 days. Another loophole closed!!!!

don't shoot the messenger!!!!


----------



## CatJ114683 (Aug 23, 2010)

Our AC came through an email notification this morning.  It was logged against our one bedroom non-Marriott TS.  We immediately turned this into a 2 bedroom in Williamsburg for a golf trip for my husband the first week of November, since that is a nice driving distance for us.  Now, this unit was also available for the same week on the Getaways page, but it was about $150 (maybe $200) more for the week.  $200 for a Manor Club week- a bargain... My husband out of the house for a week- priceless..... :whoopie:


----------



## jackie (Aug 23, 2010)

I just booked Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge for Nov. 28-Dec. 4 for Branson
Christmas with my bonus AC.  We live about 3 hrs. away from Branson,so
this is a good trade for me.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 23, 2010)

good afternoon

still some good deals on the "grid" but the days of sagging a "ski week" or primo summer week less than 59 days out appear to be over.  The value of an AC has been diminished...  Another devaluation by somebody!!!!


----------



## kjd (Aug 23, 2010)

*Eliminating Flextime Advantages*

Another example of moving the goal posts in the middle of the game.  I was never wild about an AC anyway but this information only devalues it more.  AC's aren't as cheap as people think when you throw on all of the extra cost.  They are certainly not free.  

As stated, one of the AC's biggest advantages was during flextime.  You had a good chance of trading up if you were flexible with vacation dates.  Otherwise, I found that outside of flextime they don't even pull what a non-AC will pull for the same unit. I got an AC this year for a platinum three bedroom unit and it wouldn't pull anything higher than a studio outside of flextime.  With a closeout on flextime up trading or if they require a non-lockoff deposit like my three bedroom was, they have practically no advantage for me.

As far as the benefits of the Florida Club go I'd rather not be in it.  It's a shame that the cost can't be written off as a charitable donation.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 23, 2010)

mas said:


> That's probably why some people (including me    ) received multiple "valued" ACs.



I own two identical Cypress Harbour units and only received one AC.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I received 2 AC certificates for being a "valued customer."  I did not yet (if ever) enroll in DP, I let my gold II membership expire, as I do  not use it, and I haven't made a trade in 2 years.  I own 4 wks of Marriott and 3 Royal Resort weeks.


----------



## reedps (Aug 24, 2010)

suenmike32 said:


> Received ours about 5 days ago and procrastinated for three. Now that I'd like to go to the Carolina's in October....everything's gone. Today is the last day for me to book so....looks like "if you snooze you lose"
> Mike





I think you can still book a week with the AC.  My email (and others) stated the the AC would be in my account and available to use by Aug. 23.  You an still book after Aug. 23.  If I were you, I'd just keep checking each day for any last minute October inventory to pop up.


----------



## sdauss (Aug 24, 2010)

I just called an interval membership services rep and he told me that they are only giving the bonus weeks to florida owners.  I own in Maui and Lake Tahoe so I guess that is why we didn't get one?


----------



## J22Frosty (Aug 24, 2010)

*Happy with Bonus!*

I am very happy with the bonus certificate.  I was able to book a 2 bedroom unit at the new Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando.  It shares the property with the Ritz Carlton and Marriott Grand Lakes.  We are going October 24.  

Thank you, Interval!


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 24, 2010)

reedps said:


> I think you can still book a week with the AC.  My email (and others) stated the the AC would be in my account and available to use by Aug. 23.  You an still book after Aug. 23.  If I were you, I'd just keep checking each day for any last minute October inventory to pop up.



reedps
You may very well be right. I went in this morning and found a week I wanted,
(but not necessarily the resort I wanted), and decided to book it. 
It seemed to go through. I printed the confirmation and it is off my II account. I just haven't received the official confirmation via e-mail. (Not sure how long that takes).
In any event, HHI in early October should be very nice. It's a Marriott and cost only $199.00 + tax. 
A great breaker-upper-getaway until we go to OP this winter. 
Thanks Interval!! 
Mike


----------



## kdorward (Aug 24, 2010)

this is very frustrating I called II and was told for AC given to legacy Marriott owners they will get AC  good for a year fornthe grid and also good for flexchange request.  Now who do we find out for sure.  Depending on who you get at II you get different answers.  if you cant use these certificate  for Flexchange they are useless for ME.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's something interesting;  today in the mail, we got 2 inflatable neck pillows with no note, no nothing.  Just in an envelope from II.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Did you recently extend your membership?*



classiclincoln said:


> Here's something interesting;  today in the mail, we got 2 inflatable neck pillows with no note, no nothing.  Just in an envelope from II.



II sometimes offers gifts if you extend your ownership for several years.
"Buy 3 years at this discounted price and receive a ***** as a gift."


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> II sometimes offers gifts if you extend your ownership for several years.
> "Buy 3 years at this discounted price and receive a ***** as a gift."



We have received this a couple times. It is usually something made so cheap it is a complete piece of junk. I think once we got a set of binoculars. Cheap plastic garbage.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 27, 2010)

good morning...

Unfortunately, it is official.

My guru's asst. called II and confirmed that ALL AC's will NOT have unfettered access to Flexchange inventory.  GRID only for AC's.  A major bummer and devaluation...

The timing is somewhat unnerving!!!  I would think that II would want to encourage deposits especially competing with points players...


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 27, 2010)

Just as a point of reference, it appear that the 2 for 1 XYZ special has access to better inventory than the valued customer bonus AC did. In my small sample, I wanted to book a 2br at Grand Chateau in the second week of January. Couldn't do it with the bonus AC, could do it with the XYZ special. So I grabbed it.  I used the valued customer bonus AC to grab a 2 br at Shadow Ridge in October. Not too bad IMO.


----------



## kdorward (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok you say All AC wont have access to Flexchange weeks, so I assume you are saying some will have access to flexchange.  My question is what AC will have access to Flexchange.  More important will the Bonus weeks we are being given as Marriott owners that keep our existing II account be good for flexchange.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 28, 2010)

good morning...

previously AC's worked off the grid, BUT less than 59 days out one could access ALL units in the system (Flexchange).  Now, the AC's can only access limited grid inventory EVEN at less than 59 days out.  

In other words, no primo summer weeks or ski weeks bopoked with AC's at less than 59 days out with AC's...

AC's have been devalued....


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 28, 2010)

Nickfromct said:


> Just as a point of reference, it appear that the 2 for 1 XYZ special has access to better inventory than the valued customer bonus AC did. In my small sample, I wanted to book a 2br at Grand Chateau in the second week of January. Couldn't do it with the bonus AC, could do it with the XYZ special. So I grabbed it.  I used the valued customer bonus AC to grab a 2 br at Shadow Ridge in October. Not too bad IMO.




How do you search online for the possible exchanges with XYZ ?  On my last exchange, I just called and they told me what was available, but I'd much rather search for myself.  I did not see it on my account, just called and asked, but perhaps I did not know where to look.  My recent exchange should qualify, but don't see anything on the "history" page confirmation.

Thanks.


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 29, 2010)

You need to call for the XYZ 2 for 1. The bonus week, which is an AC, is searchable online.


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks.  I thought in your first post you meant that you had checked both AC and XYZ online.  Had never heard of being able to see XYZ online, though always do ACs online.

Before I read your answer to my first post, I called II to clarify, and the rep I talked to was actually shocked into silence when I asked if my current exchange qualified for an XYZ.  He than stammered, "You aren't supposed to know that.  That's an internal term.  No one is supposed to ask for it.  BLah,blah blah. "

 He then proceeded to tell me some incorrect information about XYZ, and when I questioned that (I had just booked an XYZ a month ago) he put me on hold and disappeared for a long time.  I was beginning to think he had put me on permanent hold rather than just hanging up, when he came back, and to his credit, actually told me that he had made a mistake in his previous comments, (he had told me it had to be booked before the date of the exchange, and a few other things I questioned)  and had researched the correct answers.

So, as we all know, there are II reps and there are II reps.  By the time we finished we were friendly again, and he told me he had worked at II for 10 years.  Still, he was obviously amazed and uncomfortable with the fact that I knew about XYZ.  I should have told him that I've been with II for more than 10 years, and that in a successful business the "customer is always right."  But better to leave on a congenial note.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 29, 2010)

An AC is an Accommodation Certificate; what's an XYZ?


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 29, 2010)

*Posted in an earlier thread...price now $159*

DanCali
TUG Member

BBS Reg. Date: Sep 17, 09
Location: California
Posts: 1,839

Quote:
Originally Posted by chriskre View Post
Dan,
Excuse my ignorance but what is XYZ promotion?
An XYZ promotion is a 2-for-1 promotion that allows you to get a second week for a $149 fee. I believe this would be in addition to any AC you were offered so you can basically get 3-for-1 or 6-for-2 using ACs and XYZs (subject only to the cost of using the AC + $149 for the XYZ).

The first type of XYZ is just a bonus week that you can get for a confirmed exchange but it has to be in a high-supply area like Palm Springs, Vegas, Orlando etc. There is no restriction on size - if a 2BR or 3BR is available in their inventory, you can take it. The fee is $149, regardless of size. There is also a restriction that the week you get has to happen before the date of checkin at the resort you exchanged into originally. I've used this promotion to get a 2BR at MGC and a 2BR at DSV2.

The second type you can get is compensation for size. So if you exchange a 3BR to a 2BR or a 2BR to a 1BR, you can get another studio or 1BR. The inventory for this is a lot less restricted, so you can get a place like NCV (if you traded a 3BR to a 1BR and they "owe" you a 2BR) or even Hawaii, if the inventory is there when you call (not likely for most weeks of the year). You do not need to get this extra week at the same resort you exchanged into. The fee for this XYZ promo is also $149.

These XYZs are a great way to get the most of your II exchanges in addition to any ACs one gets. My exchanges this year included:

2BR NCV -> 2BR Spring Waiohai + XYZ Promo to 2BR MGC
3BG MGV -> 2BR Summer NCV + XYZ Promo to 2BR DSV2

There is no way the points program can compete with this. Now imagine what one can do with lockffs and ACs...
__________________
My posts on this BBS represent my own personal opinion.


----------



## curbysplace (Aug 30, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> DanCali
> TUG Member
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Sep 17, 09
> ...



Last week I was on the phone with a DC Advisor who conferenced in an II advisor to discuss just what an XYZ promotion is.  Interestingly the Marriott advisor had never heard of XYZ until my call. The only thing I will add is that I was told on the call that the XYZ will remain available to enrolled members even after terminating the personal II membership account.  And based on the discussion here of XYZ successes and AC's falling in accessibility so much the better for XYZ promotions.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 30, 2010)

*Grid - details from AC received from II*

When/Where:
 	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul
Alberta												
Argentina, Cordoba and San Luis												
Argentina, Mar Del Plata & Pinamar												
Argentina, Patagonia & Cuyo												
Arizona, Lake Havasu												
Arizona, Phoenix Area												
Arizona, Rim Country												
Arizona, Sedona												
Arkansas, Hot Springs												
Aruba												
Australia, Victoria												
Austria, Alps												
Bahamas, Freeport												
Brazil, Santa Catarina												
Brazil, Sao Paulo												
British Columbia, Central												
British Columbia, Eastern												
California and Nevada, Lake Tahoe												
California, Palm Springs & Palm Desert												
California, San Diego Area												
Colombia, Cartagena & Santa Marta												
Colorado, Breckenridge												
Colorado, Vail, Avon & Beaver Creek												
Colorado, Winter Park & Silver Creek												
Croatia, Dalmatia												
Egypt, Red Sea												
England, Devon & Cornwall												
England, Lake District												
England, Shires												
Florida, Cocoa Beach												
Florida, Daytona Beach Area												
Florida, Orlando												
Florida, Panhandle												
France, Central												
Guatemala												
Idaho												
Indiana												
Israel, Central and Northern												
Israel, Eilat												
Italy, Coast												
Lebanon, Beirut												
Louisiana, New Orleans												
Maine Coast												
Maine, Central												
Maine, Western												
Malta, Islands of Malta & Gozo												
Maryland, Ocean City												
Massachusetts, Berkshires												
Massachusetts, Cape Cod												
Massachusetts, Martha's Vineyard & Nantu												
Mexico, Acapulco												
Mexico, Cancun												
Mexico, Central												
Mexico, Ixtapa												
Mexico, Mazatlan												
Mexico, Puerto Vallarta												
Minnesota												
Missouri, Branson												
Missouri, Lake Ozark												
Montana, Fairmont												
Nevada, Las Vegas												
Nevada, Mesquite												
Nevada, Reno												
New Hampshire Central												
New Hampshire, Lakes Winnipesaukee & Win												
New Jersey, Atlantic City												
New York, Catskills												
New Zealand, Paihia												
New Zealand, Taupo												
New Zealand, Turangi												
North Carolina, Atlantic Beach												
Norway												
Ontario, Calabogie												
Ontario, Cobden												
Pennsylvania, Poconos												
Portugal, Algarve												
Quebec, Mont Tremblant												
Rhode Island, Newport & Block Island												
Scotland & Northumbria												
South Carolina, Hilton Head												
South Carolina, Murrells Inlet Area												
South Carolina, Myrtle Beach Area												
Spain, Balearic Islands												
Spain, Canaries, Fuerteventura												
Spain, Canaries, Lanzarote												
Spain, Canaries, Tenerife												
Spain, Costa del Sol												
Spain, Costa Blanca												
St. Maarten & St. Martin												
Thailand, Phuket												
Tunisia												
Turkey, South & West Coast												
Uruguay, Punta Del Este												
Utah, Park City and Snowbird												
Utah, Southern												
Venezuela, Andes												
Venezuela, Central Coast												
Venezuela, Margarita Island												
Vermont												
Virginia, Northern												
Virginia, Virginia Beach												
Virginia, Williamsburg												
Wales												
Washington, Lake Chelan and Leavenworth												
Washington, Puget Sound


----------



## NJDave (Aug 31, 2010)

Catharsis

Does the AC have the following language?

If you are planning your vacation less than 59 days prior to your desired travel date, you may choose from any travel destinations available through our Flexchange program and be issued an Instant Confirmation.


Is this a Marriott AC and if so, does it have the Marriott Preference (i.e. can exchange for Marriotts during the 3 - 24 day window before non-Marriott owners can)?


----------



## kdorward (Sep 2, 2010)

*When does II give AC to Old II account [merged]*

I am an MVCD member.  I have been told that I will receive an AC II bonus week for keeping my existing account.  You will receive the first week in 60 days.  My question is I was given 3 dates.  Is it 60 days from signing the contract, closing date or promotion date.  II told me again that the AC certificate you get will be good for all resorts during the FLEXCHANGE period not just the grid.    
Is there anyone who got an AC certificate for keeping there II account to tell what they can see.


----------



## tiel (Sep 2, 2010)

kdorward said:


> I am an MVCD member.  I have been told that I will receive an AC II bonus week for keeping my existing account.  You will receive the first week in 60 days.  My question is I was given 3 dates.  Is it 60 days from signing the contract, closing date or promotion date.  II told me again that the AC certificate you get will be good for all resorts during the FLEXCHANGE period not just the grid.
> Is there anyone who got an AC certificate for keeping there II account to tell what they can see.



We enrolled on Jun 25, but our Marriott II account wasn't set up until Jul 8.  II told us yesterday the AC for keeping our "old" II account open should be posted within 60 days of the date our "new" account was established.  If we don't see the AC in the "old" account by Sep 8, we should call them back. 

So, we are like you at this point...in the wait-and-see mode.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 3, 2010)

good morning

My AC for keeping my old account open only sees the "grid". Even during Flexchange period (less than 59 days out)...

spoke with II management regarding this, too no avail!!!!

don't shoot the messenger gang!!!


----------



## kdorward (Sep 3, 2010)

So you got your II AC certifacte already for keeping your existing II account open.   How could of you had settlement 60 days prior to today?   I was told that none of these type AC bonus certificaes were giving out yet to the Marriot members.   Always different answers depending who you talk to.   I guess we will need to see what the certifcates say once we get them.   Thats why I was curious to see if anyone got  the bonus week yet.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 3, 2010)

good afternoon....


one of these things magically popped up in my OLD account.  This was without rhyme or reason as I had not made a recent deposit.  MY GOOD customer AC popped up in my new account.  When I asked II , they had no clue , but said it was probably my AC for keeping the account open...

doesn't give me tons of confidence when AC's pop up, and II can't explain why?????

It is grid only...  First I was told all AC's are grid only, then I was a told that AC's from deposits still can view unlimited Flexchange, but the AC's for good customer and keeping account open cannot...

I am confused beyond belief!!!!


----------



## NJDave (Sep 3, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> I was a told that AC's from deposits still can view unlimited Flexchange




The AC that I received this week for a deposit can view availability without the grid within Flexchange.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 3, 2010)

good afternoon

that is good to know!!!!!


----------



## kdorward (Sep 3, 2010)

That is what I was hoping and what I was told that you would be able to use it for all resorts during flexchane.  II also said its best to wait and see what it says on the AC week once its deposited.  But that sounds promising. TY


----------

